# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] ARIELLI LED4018HD

## jIMDIM

I NEED BIN FILE 25Q64

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Δημήτρη, καλησπέρα.
Στο post2323 ζητούσες πάλι firmware για τη μνήμη 25Q64 για μία TV F&U FL28101 καισου είχα στείλει στο
e-mailσου ένα αρχείο με κατάληξη bin.
Δενγνωρίζω πόσο σ΄ εξυπηρέτησα.
Πρέπει ναξέρεις ότι οι αναβαθμίσεις για μνήμες τύπου 25Q64 δεν κάνουν γι΄ όλες τιςτηλεοράσεις αυτές του
τύπουFunai, Arielli, Hyudai, TurboX.
Καλόείναι να γράψεις και το τύπο της Main Board.
Επίσης σεπειραματισμούς που κάνουν συνάδελφοι που διαβάζω στο forum χρησιμοποιώνταςδιάφορα αρχεία αναβάθμισης,
για ν΄υπακούουν όλα τα  πλήκτρα του Remote Control αλλάζουν τηλεχειριστήριο μ΄εκείνο της TurboX (post 2265).
Τοκαλλίτερο είναι ν΄ αγοράσεις από το e-bay τ΄ αρχείο για την ARIELLI LED4018HD(site : *https://www.ebay.com/itm/DUMP-BIN-EE...-/142370920664*) με10€ περίπου.
Αυτό το πρόγραμμα κάνει ΜΟΝΟ για τη τηλεόραση ARIELLI LED4018HD.Φιλικά.
          Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Δημήτρη,
διάβασα το προσωπικό μήνυμα που μου έστειλες προχθές.
Σε πληροφορώ ότι δεν έχω προσωπικά φορτώσει τ΄αρχείο που σου έστειλα (και όπως σου έγραφα στο post 2323
το ΄χω βρει από ένα ρώσικο forum) σε καμία τηλεόραση (ούτε F&U ούτε ARIELLI), γιατί προσωπικά θ΄αγόραζα αυτό 
που σου γράφω από το e-bay για καλλίτερο αποτέλεσμα.
Απ΄ότι κατάλαβα έσω φόρτωσες τ΄ αρχειάκι στην LED4018HD και το μόνο που δεν γίνεται είνει να μην υπακούν τα
πλήκτρα του R. C. σου στις αλλαγές καναλιών.
Αυτό όπως αναφέρεται στο post 2265 θεραπεύτηκε στη τύχη από τον συνάδελφο με τη χρήση ενός R. C. από μία TURBO-X.
Αν μπορείς κάνε τ΄ ίδιο ή αγόρασε τ΄ αυθεντικό αρχείο από το e-bay.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## freecom

φιλε μου εχω το αρχειο που ζητας

δωσε μου το mail σου να στο στειλω

----------


## Antonisjr

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Έχω και εγώ μια Arielli LED4018HD και ψάχνω το .bin της. Έχω κάνει άπειρους πειραματισμούς χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Μήπως έχει κάποιο παιδί το αρχείο να μου το στείλει;

main board : HK-T.RT2957P61
Flash: 25Q64
Pannel: CX-15050051-2

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Antonisjr

> Φίλε Δημήτρη, καλησπέρα.
> Στο post2323 ζητούσες πάλι firmware για τη μνήμη 25Q64 για μία TV F&U FL28101 καισου είχα στείλει στο
> e-mailσου ένα αρχείο με κατάληξη bin.
> Δενγνωρίζω πόσο σ΄ εξυπηρέτησα.
> Πρέπει ναξέρεις ότι οι αναβαθμίσεις για μνήμες τύπου 25Q64 δεν κάνουν γι΄ όλες τιςτηλεοράσεις αυτές του
> τύπουFunai, Arielli, Hyudai, TurboX.
> Καλόείναι να γράψεις και το τύπο της Main Board.
> Επίσης σεπειραματισμούς που κάνουν συνάδελφοι που διαβάζω στο forum χρησιμοποιώνταςδιάφορα αρχεία αναβάθμισης,
> για ν΄υπακούουν όλα τα  πλήκτρα του Remote Control αλλάζουν τηλεχειριστήριο μ΄εκείνο της TurboX (post 2265).
> ...


Φίλε Δημήτρη αυτό που υπάρχει στο ebay δεν είναι συμβατό με το tuner της.
Το αναφέρει αυτό ο πωλητής. Επίσης λέει να μπεις στο service menu και να αλλάξεις τις παραμέτρους που αφορούν το tuner...Κάτι που δεν ισχύει....

----------


## kuriakosKaterinh

> φιλε μου εχω το αρχειο που ζητας
> 
> δωσε μου το mail σου να στο στειλω


εαν μπορείτε στειλτε το και εδω. 
kuriakos_semertzidhs@hotmail.com
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Babisburantas

Έχω και εγώ μια Arielli LED4018HD και ψάχνω το .bin της. 
Μήπως έχεις το αρχείο να μου το στείλεις; 
babisburantas@yahoo.gr

----------


## Babisburantas

Έχω και εγώ μια Arielli LED4018HD και ψάχνω το .bin της. 
Μήπως έχεις το αρχείο να μου το στείλεις;

----------


## kuriakosKaterinh

> φιλε μου εχω το αρχειο που ζητας
> 
> δωσε μου το mail σου να στο στειλω


καλησπερα μπορείς να μου το στείλεις ;
kuriakos_semertzidhs@hotmail.com

----------


## vag40

Παρακαλώ είδα στο how to fix it οτι έχεις το Firmware για Arielli LED4018HD.
μπορείς να μου το στείλεις;

vag40@hotmail.com
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GATOS45

> Παρακαλώ είδα στο how to fix it οτι έχεις το Firmware για Arielli LED4018HD.
> μπορείς να μου το στείλεις;
> 
> vag40@hotmail.com
> Ευχαριστώ!


αν καποιος εχη το bin  για  Arielli LED4018HD.
και μπορη να το στειλη στο gatos45@gmail.com

ευχαριστω

----------


## GATOS45

κανενας, τιποτα ρε παιδια

----------


## aluphs

Model:led 4018hd 
Chassis (main board, components):HK-T.RT2957P61.....stic..CX-15050051-2 
T-CON  T390XVN01.0  XL  BD     ... 39T11-S00 
  Panel: CX390 DLEDM 
  SPI     25Q64
δες εδω αν σου κάνει κατέβασε το   https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3327928.html

----------


## manolo

Φίλιππε καλησπέρα. Σου έστειλα στο email σου ένα .bin αρχείο να το δοκιμάσεις και αν θέλεις γράψε για το αποτέλεσμα.. Καλή επιτυχία.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα Φίλιππε. Έλαβες το firmware που σου έστειλα; Το δοκίμασες;

----------


## GATOS45

Συγνωμη που καθυστερισα να απαντησω προβληματα υγειας 

Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια που θελησαν να βοηθησουν

Το αρχειο δεν εκανε και το κακο ειναι οτι ειμαι ακομα στο ψαξιμο
γιατι εχω και δευτερη TV που θελη software και δεν επεσε καμια με καμενα 
led για να παρω ενα dump

----------

